# Electrician looking for work in nz



## pinkietips (Feb 2, 2012)

Electrician from scotland looking for work in nz and to re-locate,28 yrs experience, at present l sub-contract to (Nhs Scotland,Kb Refrigeration Ltd,Powerone Group Ltd) and various general building companies,looking to re-locate asap and just need a job offer for my permanant resident visa to go to the next stage,so myself,wife and children can make the move to NZ.


----------

